# Building the NAR in G scale



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a preview of the newest WVRR update. I'm going to visit with a friend who will be building a large Northern Alberta Railway layout in the back yard this summer. Here's a picture of John and Diane staking out their areas.

More next week.

Dave


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yeah!! Scale model railroading complete with scale outdoor garden railroaders!!!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a great deal of fun setting up this story. I knew what I wanted to do so I spent some time going through the figures at Preiser and hoping I could make some adjustments. Here, this fellow lost his tripod. 
Dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh that's great!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 02/23/2009 6:28 AM
Oh that's great!

Thanks. I'm submitting the whole story to Krista on Wednesday so 1 March looks good for updates at What's New.

In the meantime there's a bigger/better picture at....

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/dawinter/Garden%20layout.JPG

...but I couldn't get the size down far enough.. 640 x 480 always worked for me before but not this time. 

These are so much fun to do. Probably because I'm so full of BS anyway. July is already in the works (Switching the stockyard for the last time) and in the fall Loree' will be back from Edmonton to expand on that relationship. How X rated does a person get in the garden railway world anyway? 
Dave


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Are John & Diane going to jump in your vehicle to offset gas costs to SUPERTRAIN this coming April ? Should be another bunch of L.S. deals to be had . . . .


nite, 
doug c 


p.s. will keep an eye on the "what's new" (?) for the next chapter of this story . . . .


----------

